# Flowering plants



## Nell (May 3, 2015)

This is just wishful thinking, here's a novice question:

Are there any kind of low/med maintenance flowering plants that would be able to live comfortably in a 5 gal tank? 
I know wisteria, water hyssop and aponogeton flower once they reach the surface, but are there any others?


----------



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

Nell said:


> This is just wishful thinking, here's a novice question:
> 
> Are there any kind of low/med maintenance flowering plants that would be able to live comfortably in a 5 gal tank?
> I know wisteria, water hyssop and aponogeton flower once they reach the surface, but are there any others?


I'm only new at this two, but I just bought Green Cabomba, that have buds on them, not sure what the flowers will look like, but they bloom, and suppose to be beginner plants. But I've only had mine for about a week,


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I've read that dwarf lilies sometimes flower, but I've not experienced it yet. 

But leaf-wise, they do grow pretty easily.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

anubias has a bloom called a spathe, its much like a peace lily bloom









If you dose ei or liquid ferts, adding extra phosphorus to the water will help encourage this plant to bloom. While anubias can bloom under water it won't go to seed unless the bloom is above water and is cross pollinated with a bloom of a separate anubias (not from the same rhizome). I've only seen one person successfully get anubias seeds and grow them from above water (emersed) anubias.

Best anubias for a 5g: pettie, micro, nana, barterie, golden, round leaf, bonsai, coffeefolia, narrow leaf.. marble and snow white-last two are insanely expensive other species of anubias get a bit tall for that size tank.
I most commonly see blooms on coffeefolia, nana, and barterie.

As a rhizome based plant (rhizome looks like green bamboo-roots and leaves grow from it) it should never have its rhizome buried in the substrate. Its best to tie anubias to decor (wood/rock/etc) or tie it to a lead free plant weight or in my case glass bead to keep it anchored. Some people let their anubias float.


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2015)

I have Anubias Barteri v Barteri, and a water sprite that may or may not survive past next week. My fish is really fond of lazing about in sprite so I'm trying to re-grow it. 

I am not sure if I buried their rhizomes or not though. There's root, and there's a white portion above the root that I think is the rhizome and is currently not buried.

I've also heard banana plants (Nymphoides Aquatica) also give flowers. Same with Acharis, weirdly enough? Is this true? 

Re: Dwarf Lilly : I am pretty sure if it has Lilly on the name it has a bloom, but looks like a surface bloom if anything. And it also looks like a plant that needs a lot of room. 
Re: Cabomba: It does bloom. What size is your tank? 

It seems thus far, if it blooms it's on the surface, with the exc of Anubias. 

Any recommendations on fertilizer/sustrate? I have a mix of sand and gravel, trying to decide whether to switch or work with what I have.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

Apongetons can bloom. Apongeton crispus has has a little white fuzzy bud. 

Bacopa moninera grow and cascade out of tanks which can be interesting and that part blooms little flowers.


----------

